# Hello Kindle world



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, I just got a Kindle for Christmas. I love it so far. Anyway I am making screensavers, so I was wondering where the best place to post them would be? I tried putting them on Amazon because i saw some on there but Amazon is ridiculous when it comes to trying to sell something on there. I couldn't figure out how to put it on. I don't want to make any money I just want to share them with other kindle users.

By the way I am new on here so Hi, I am glad to be here.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You are in the right forum for screensavers. You can add them to this thread:  NEW Screensaver Thread - Post 'em if ya got 'em!. Or, start your own! Welcome to KB.


----------

